# Bodykit for B11 sentra



## MakeMeGoFast (Aug 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if any every made ground effects or a bodykit for the 84 sentra. If not is thier any other kit that would fit the car. Im not lookin for anything to extreme just something to make the car look a little smoother.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

good luck, erubani kits from b12 that are now discontinued might be kinda close. alot of custom work PITA if your not a bodywork guy.
agin good luck


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

ricer.


----------



## MakeMeGoFast (Aug 20, 2004)

Lazarus_023 said:


> ricer.



?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ricer?

what tha hell was that about?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

There was some guy rocking a body kit made out of wood, sorry man, as you'll quickly discover, you do not have a 98 Civic, its an 84 Sentra, lots of "bolt-ons" are no longer available (as if they ever were).


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, good luck finding a body kit for an 84.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

ricer? not like hes putting a bookshelf on the back. and a shift light on the dash. a clean body kit looks good. fake hood pins are bad. or painting your hood black to "look like carbon" thats ricer. but common the b12 dosent looks super sporty a few clean styling cues is not a bad thing. we are all car people around here right? so about your elitest comment. whatever. i cant forgive seeing a type R sticker on a sentra. but a body kit that kool.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I actually can't recall what a body kit-equipped B11 looks like. The B12 look like an M3 with the xenon body kit (discontinued though).


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

if you want to tighten the look of your old sentra, lower it - don't slam it, through a nice set of rims and tires on it (nothing bling bling - just clean)

get a muffler with a nice tip and have it nicely tucked close to the bumper of the car.

without costly costly fabrication of a "one-off" body kit, the car won't look right despite your hard efforts. (unless of course theres a kit out there somewhere for the car you can start with)


----------



## MakeMeGoFast (Aug 20, 2004)

lbrowne said:


> if you want to tighten the look of your old sentra, lower it - don't slam it, through a nice set of rims and tires on it (nothing bling bling - just clean)
> 
> get a muffler with a nice tip and have it nicely tucked close to the bumper of the car.
> 
> without costly costly fabrication of a "one-off" body kit, the car won't look right despite your hard efforts. (unless of course theres a kit out there somewhere for the car you can start with)



I was thinink the same thing. Thanks


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

tint the windows and get the chrome trim if yours don't have it already and yes a nice set of 14 60's or 15 50's will make the car look nice just some low buck moderns do a nice job


----------



## MakeMeGoFast (Aug 20, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> tint the windows and get the chrome trim if yours don't have it already and yes a nice set of 14 60's or 15 50's will make the car look nice just some low buck moderns do a nice job


Know anywhere I can buy the trim, Or am I going to have to go to a Junk yard and try and salvage some.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would recomend the junk yard you may be able to find it but it will be hard and posably spendy junk yard should be less then 20 or so I would hope.


----------

